# How long must I stay once I arrive?



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I am due to officially "land" in a Ontario around the end of May as a PR. I need to know how to find the official rules governing when I am allowed to leave again, how many days, etc. My company us considering keeping me on as a mostly remote worker, so it would be helpful to have this information up front.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Google CIC. It's all on that website.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I've combed the site endlessly and can't find anything. If anyone else has been successful, I would welcome some direction.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Understand permanent resident status


----------



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

You can leave straight away if you wish, some people fly here to activate their PR then fly home to finish selling house putting stuff in order. You must be in Canada for two years of five to maintain your PR. Hope that helps


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

It does, and I did finally find some information about OHIP, which actually seems more strict than Canadian Immigration. I found out that we must be out of Ontario no more than 30 days total during the first 6 months. I also found out that the main thing I need for air travel after arriving is my PR card, which is supposed to arrive within 4 to 6 weeks. Without it, you can reenter Canada, but not by plane.


----------

